# Can you out fish a 5th grader?



## CaptHooked & Co (Feb 10, 2008)

Headed out about 7:30 am from Navy Point Saturday 4/26/08. Made a couple of stops for live bait. Picked up 11 mingo, One white snapper, & 2 Triggers, in the process of bait fishing. Went out to 200 ft of water, tried a couple of spots....finally picked up 2 nice scamp. Next stop, first drop, the 5th GRADER brought up a *16lb amberjack*! Had enough AJ for dinner, so we chg'dbait to try for a grouper and another AJ hit it before it was half way down..another 16pounder...moved away from the AJ's. On the next spot, was broke off several times. Headed to state waters for red snapper...6 miles off-shore. By that time, the wind had picked up and current was running strong. We kept getting bites and had our bait mangled or stolen a couple of times...caught one keeper...Capt. Hook's fiance went down one last timewith live bait before heading home and got a good hit. She started bringing it up thinking it was going to be a really nice size red snapper, instead it was a 16 lb gag grouper, scraped up from being pulled out of the reef, barelyhooked in the lip...line frayed and almost cut in half in two different spots. Wind was still blowing,we were worn out, so we called it a day, a good day!

Final Tally of the day:<UL><LI>11 mingo</LI><LI>2 scamp</LI><LI>2 amberjack</LI><LI>1 gag grouper</LI><LI>2 triggers</LI><LI>1 white snapper</LI><LI>1 red snapper</LI><LI>







</LI><LI>Can you out fish this 5th grader? All smiles with his 16 lb AJ!</LI>[/list]


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job. He looks like he had a blast!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

That's kinda how they look inside those seafood markets! Great variety! Seems as if you guys had to head home before the SeaBreeze started chasing you in! Great pics big smiles!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice job! Kids hooked now for good.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Way 2 Go!


----------



## Lucky Strike (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow, awesome catch. Congrats :bowdown


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report and a good looking box. I'm sure that 5th grader was hurting behind that smile after bringing up a nice AJ like that.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

the only thing that beats a day on the water fishing is. a day on the water fishing with the whole family. nice job!


----------



## CaptHooked & Co (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. No doubt about it, That boy *loves* to fish!And he loves to check the forum. He was so excited about that AJ. It's the biggest one he's caught. He caught a 15# in last years' REEF tournament. Needless to say, he took a looong rest before he picked up the pole again. He's proud of his sore muscles though! We have video clip of him hammered down on it, but couldn't figure out how to upload it.


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Well done!

Thanks for sharing your trip, report & esp. the pic's.

I would generally rather fish with kids than most adults I know!

They take instructions well, they don't drink too much & they get sooo 

excited when they catch fish & they are in it for the pure fun of the experience!



I was complaining on a trip last year where we were trying to target Triggers (& having moderate success)

but were also catching a lot of barely undersized AJs, when my 10 yr. old nephew told me 

that he was having the "BEST TRIP EVER catching all these fish"! He had quickly reminded me about why

I started fishing in the first place ... FUN!!!



What you have there in that "highly motivated" 5th grader is a lifelong fishing partner, 

a great mate in training & a young back that will be strong enough in a few years to help out

with anchor haulin' & cooler totin'!

Congrat's on your success & spending "quality time with your family.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice :clap. Good :takephoto


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

I caught my first jack when I was about your age. Fell in love with them and cant wait to go catch one more. Keep up the good work and you will need a bigger tailgate.


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

These are couple of pictures of me and my 8 year old (at the time) AJ slayer!!!


----------

